# Vos Animaux > Chiens >  Pet corrector, avis?

## Didi4994

Bonjour,

J'ai découvert le pet corrector, cette bombe qui émet un sifflement semblable à celui du serpent qui empêche les aboiement, sauts, vols de nourriture,... Qu'en pensez vous? J'hésite à en acheter un pour reprendre les petits problèmes de mes chiens, est ce une bonne méthode?

----------


## Houitie

l'apprentissage par la peur ou le négatif n'est jamais une bonne méthode....

----------


## beapat

je ne voie pas l’intérêt, c'est a toi d'actionner la bombe, donc plus économique de dire non, tait toi ou autre. et une boite de conserve remplit de truc qui fait du bruit ou un jet d'eau aura le même effet.
ta bombe va fonctionner peu etre une fois, deux fois mais ils vont comprendre et ne vont plus "obéir"

----------


## Didi4994

Oui j'avais un doute car je trouvais que c'était + une solution de facilité et de contrainte mais comme une amie à moi en a un et qu'elle s'y connait très bien au niveau education animale je voulais vérifier mais merci des conseils

----------


## Houitie

Et pourquoi ne pas demander des conseils à cette amie? 
Enfin si elle utilise des méthodes positives parce que sinon pas trop la peine.

----------


## pomku

je suis d'accord avec les filles. Un "Non" bien ferme (ou "Stop" ou ce que tu veux Moi,  y'a un des mes chiens qui n'obéit que si je lui parle en italien ! :: ) devrait suffire

----------


## estemathily

Je ne suis pas du tout pour les colliers "correctifs de mauvais comportements", on obtient de super résultats en prenant un peu de temps.

Observe tes chiennes,  pourquoi elles aboient ? dans quelle circonstance elles sautent ?... Ensuite tu pourra intervenir avec un clicker et friandises pour détourner leurs comportements et obtenir ce que tu attends d'elles. 
Avec des beagles , vu leurs gourmandises, tu devrais corriger les sauts et les aboiements.

----------


## Lecasm

dans le club où je vais, ils utilisent pas mal ce pet corrector.
Certains chiens s'en foutent royalement par contre pr d'autres où les non, les friandises ne marchent pas, cela se revèle d'une aide précieuse.
Ce n'est pas à proprement parler de la méthode négative, le chien va juste faire ne sorte d'éviter de déclencher ce bruit qu'il n'aime pas. Ce bruit ne vient que du fait que le pet corrector contient de l'air comprimé. C'est donc innofensif.

----------


## MuzaRègne

Ben si c'est une punition positive = on ajoute un stimulus aversif, que le chien va donc vouloir éviter. C'est le même principe, que ce soit un "PSHHH" ou un coup de latte dans la tronche. On st d'accord hein, il vaut mieux un PSHHH qu'un coup de latte. Mais si ça marche, c'est que c'est aversif pour le chien, sinon il s'en foutra de vouloir l'éviter : donc que ça lui fait peur, le stresse, etc.

----------


## Lecasm

je le comparerais plutôt à de l'eau qu'on peut leur mettre dessus quand deux chiens se battent plutôt qu'à un coup de latte ds la tronche lol.
Du moins pour ceux que j'ai vu n'étaient pas stressé et n'en avait pas peur. C'est juste le bruit qui leur ai désagréable comme les colliers anti-aboiement à la citronelle mais ceux la je ne sais pas si c'est efficace =s. Après ils s'en servent comme une aide pour rectifier certains comportmeents mais le but est de pouvoir s'en passer à plus long terme

----------


## caracara

Je 'utiliserais seulement pour cas d'urgences (risque attaque,morsures...) surtout pas en education! c'est un anti relation humains-chiens

----------


## Didi4994

Oulà beaucoup d'évolution depuis!!! 
Si jamais je dois acheter un pet corrector ce serait uniquement en cas de bagarre si je n'arrive pas à séparer mais pas du tout dans l'éducation!!
Maintenant j'ai beaucoup appris et je ne fonctionne que par renforcement positif et position négative.
Je traite les problèmes d'éduc et de comportement avec clicker et friandises.

Ca fait bizarre de revoir ses écrits et son "évolution"

----------


## Houitie

Ah bah je préfère lire ça, ça fait plaisir !

----------


## surmulot

Jen ai achete et pas encore utilise. Ce nest pas une punition cela surprend le chien. Il faut bien lire le mode demploi et viser loin du chien ! Je lai achete uniquement en cas dagression par un autre chien comme ca arrive avec son chien en laisse et qun autre lui fonce dessus, cest inoffensif pour l'attaquant !

----------


## borneo

Je pense que ceux qui sont contre n'ont jamais eu un gueulard invétéré.....  moi si.

Je me servais d'une bombe d'eau minérale, ça avait un peu le même effet.

----------


## Didi4994

Il aboyait dans quelles situations?

Il faut régler la cause plutôt que les symptomes car le problème sera toujours là mais il le manifestera autrement....

----------


## Darkys1

Heu, j'ai un chien qui aboit quand il entend ou voit un chien ou un chat. Je fais comment pour régler la cause? Je lui mets un bandeau et des bouchons d'oreilles?
Peut-on toujours supprimer la cause du comportement indésirable?

----------


## Houitie

Oui tu vas vivre dans un chalet en haute montagne avec des brebis.  :Stick Out Tongue:  
Non sans rire supprimer la cause n'est pas toujours possible mais tu peux tenter de désensibiliser le chien à la cause.

----------


## Didi4994

Régler la cause n'est pas supprimer le stimulus mais faire en sorte qu'il n'y réagisse plus  :: 

S'il aboie quand il voit un chien, il faut trouver sa distance et procéder par désensibilisation et contre conditionnement.
Et quand il l'entend pareil, il faut qu'il n'y réagisse plus en ayant autre chose à faire à la place par exemple mais sans voir le chien et par écrit difficile de donner une méthode.

----------


## Darkys1

Je précise que je gère très bien ce "problème" qui, dans mon cas, n'est pas systématique loin de là.
Mais je m'interroge souvent sur la méthode dite positive et ne comprends pas toujours comment ça fonctionne.
J'ai toujours éduqué mes chiens de la même façon: engueulades et félicitations à bon escient (en tout cas je l'espère) et n'ai pas eu l'impression de les avoir traumatisés.

Par exemple, quand j'ai eu ma shetland, elle avait 8 mois et n'était pas propre. Ayant entendu les grandes théories de la méthode positive, j'ai voulu les appliquer pour lui apprendre la propreté (ignorer si pas prise sur le fait, félicitations dehors etc). A 1 an elle n'était toujours pas propre. Si elle ne faisait jamais quand j'étais dans la maison, cela ne la perturbait pas du tout de faire quand je n'étais pas là. J'ai fini par l'engueuler un bon coup alors que pas prise sur le fait. Depuis, elle est propre.
Selon vous, comment aurais-je dû procéder?

----------


## Didi4994

Ses besoins étaient ils vraiment liés à sa malpropreté ou à l'absence?
Les félicitations dehors étaient assez "vives"?

Le chien ne se rappelle pas ce qu'il a fait il y a une heure par exemple, verse de l'eau par terre sans que ton chien te voie bien sur et revient en le grondant en montrant l'eau il aura l'air tout désolé pour autant il n'aura rien fait, il aura juste peur de ta réaction, elle a associé pipi par terre = ma maitresse est en colère et non pas "je sais que c'est dehors que je dois faire pipi".
Apprendre par la peur n'a jamais aidé personne.

J'ai beaucoup de mal avec le fait de gronder un chien malpropre, personne ne lui a jamais appris et nous on le gronde. C'est comme si on grondait un enfant qui a fait dans sa couche avant de lui apprendre à aller sur le pot...

----------


## Darkys1

En l’occurrence, ça faisait 4 mois que j'essayais de lui apprendre.
Moi j'ai du mal à comprendre comment un chien peut savoir que c'est mal de faire une chose si on ne le gronde pas donc qu'on ne lui explique pas que c'est mal.

----------


## Didi4994

Il y a d'autres types de punition bien plus compr"hensives pour le chien

----------


## Darkys1

J'aimerais bien savoir lesquelles dans un cas précis comme celui-là. Comment faire comprendre à la chienne qu'il est mal de faire ses besoins à l'intérieur si on ne la prends jamais sur le fait?
Je précise que sa malpropreté n'avait surement aucun lien avec de l'anxiété de séparation ou autre.

----------


## MuzaRègne

Un chien ne peut jamais "savoir que c'est mal", un chien n'a pas la notion du bien et du mal, pas de morale.
Ce qu'il peut savoir, c'est "je me fais engueuler / taper dessus quand je fais ci ou ça, donc je ne le fais plus". Personnellement même si le résultat semble le même, je ne veux pas que mes chiens m'associent à quelque chose de désagréable, je ne veux pas qu'ils se demandent à tout moment si ce qui va leur tomber dessus venant de moi c'est de l'agréable ou du désagréable.

----------


## Poupoune 73

> J'aimerais bien savoir lesquelles dans un cas précis comme celui-là. Comment faire comprendre à la chienne qu'il est mal de faire ses besoins à l'intérieur si on ne la prends jamais sur le fait?
> Je précise que sa malpropreté n'avait surement aucun lien avec de l'anxiété de séparation ou autre.


ce forum t'apprendra beaucoup, je pense:
http://educationcanine.forumactif.com/

----------


## Darkys1

> À ça, j'ajouterais que si on peut se passer (et on peut TOUJOURS s'en passer hors situation d'urgence type agression par un autre chien) de faire vivre une émotion négative au chien (ou n'importe quel autre animal), c'est un devoir moral de le faire. 
> La seule limite, ce sont nos nerfs à nous, mais ce n'est jamais une excuse acceptable de punir "parce qu'on a craqué".
> 
> Darkys, je doute vraiment que ta chienne soit devenue propre juste en une fois parce qu'elle s'est fait engueuler pour un truc qu'elle n'a pas compris...


Sincèrement si. Elle faisait assez réguliérement quand je partais plusieurs heures. Elle ne l'a plus jamais refait ensuite.
Disons que faire à l'intérieur quand elle avait envie ne la perturbait pas du tout.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> ce forum t'apprendra beaucoup, je pense:
> http://educationcanine.forumactif.com/


Merci, je vais aller voire ça.

----------


## Didi4994

Oui ce forum est une mine d'or et tu apprendras beaucoup de choses

----------


## Darkys1

Dans le premier post que j'ai lu il est affirmé qu'il ne faut pas promener son chien plus de 30 mn par jour  :: 
Je trouve ce genre d'affirmation dangereuse car ils ne font aucune distinction en fonction de la race ou de l'individu.

----------


## Didi4994

Lis bien tout le post.
Les 30 minutes sont recommandés par Turid Rugaas peu importe la race et l âge pour éviter les addictions, moi je ne suis pas forcément d'accord et ici ils ont entre 1h et 1h30.

----------


## Poupoune 73

ne te fatigue pas didi, il n'y a pas pire sourd que qui ne veut pas entendre...

----------

